# novak GTB braking



## mason34 (Feb 17, 2010)

If I run some brake at the nuetral position will it cause more heat? I will dial it right in at the radio


----------



## 4ThePinkRacing (Apr 30, 2010)

drag brake ? if so no drag brake comes on when u release the throttle .. 

and then it slows down on its own . drag brake does a few things but i think not 100% sure but its the lazy mans brake lol 

another words u dont have to push foward on your transmiter to put brake on ..


----------



## King Dork (Nov 23, 2008)

Using drag brake will help the rear of your car rotate in off power corners, as well as make the car overall easier to drive. Any amount of drag brake, however, will cause both the motor and esc to run warmer than without it. The more drag brake you set, the more heat the motor/esc will be subject to.


----------



## mason34 (Feb 17, 2010)

Yeah im talking about drag brake bein lazy.......


----------

